# Want to get my first snake...



## doomed_angel (May 9, 2008)

Me and my partner are thinking about getting a snake. I've read up on them a lot, but I have a few questions.

Does anyone know what kind of snake would be good as a first? In terms of space I've got plenty! We could probably accomodate anything upto a 5ft tank. We'd like something bigger than corn snake but not absoloutely huge! 

In terms of price, obviously I don't want to run up a massive credit card bill but I'd rather fork out and get decent equipment and buy a snake thats been well bred and cared for. I noticed theres websites that sell snakes online! For what seems to me very cheap, I was thinking this looked rather dodgy though! That brings me to my next point. I actually have no idea where to buy one from! I was wondering how I go about finding pet shops or local breeders? (I did a search online but found nothing.) My partner likes garter snakes, but I've looked on the ads on this site and couldn't find any... does anyone know how difficult they are to get hold of?

Also, it would be nice to have a snake we could handle. I also want one thats non-venemous and relatively easy to look after. I don't have any experience with snakes so I'm not really sure what I'm getting into and would like to find out as much as possible first. 

I've seen some photo's of snakes on here in plastic tubs... is a glass tank just as appropriate? 

I have a pet cat but am sure this would be fine if the snake was in a tank it wouldn't get out of? My cat is always into everything and managed to get into a tightly shut room and then into a secure cage to kill my hamster a while ago! So I would take every precaution possible to make sure they didn't come into contact.

I think a snake would make a pretty amazing pet, but I don't want one just because they're "cool" and I want to make sure I've got as much info as possible.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

:welcome1: to the forum! you've come to a good place! garters are lovely snakes! good choice! good starter snakes! corns are also a good starter snake but it sounds like you're pretty set! in terms of equipment and caring for it, there is a section on here called caresheets; once you've decided what snake you want, have a look on there and see what they need as different snakes need different conditions.

In term of breeders, ive bought 18 reps from people on here and not had any problems so if you go to the classifieds section and select snakes you may find what you're looking for and they all state the area. Area is a key factor when looking to purchase a snake; price and availability varies between parts of the country!


Hope this has helped a bit!
: victory:


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

If you want bigger than a corn, try looking into other rat snakes, some are slightly larger, and most have similar husbandry to corns so a relatively easy to keep


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

Id sugest looking on line and in ya yellow pages for rep shops in your area and go see what snakes you like face to face so to speak, they would also most likely let you get snakes you like the look of out to hold.
Oh and :welcome1: to RFUK.


----------



## JayJay (Apr 23, 2008)

doomed_angel said:


> Me and my partner are thinking about getting a snake. I've read up on them a lot, but I have a few questions.
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of snake would be good as a first? In terms of space I've got plenty! We could probably accomodate anything upto a 5ft tank. We'd like something bigger than corn snake but not absoloutely huge!
> 
> ...


Hi, I don't think i'm qualified to give any advice but I just bought my first snake almost 3 weeks ago, I got mine from a local garden centre that had a reptile house, the guy there really knew his stuff and was very helpful (not like other shops I don't care to mention:lol2 I was set on getting a Chinese king rat snake, stunning black and yellow. The guy asked me if I had ever owned a snake and then told me that, that particular snake was a repeat striker! (somehow I new what he meant) I felt a bit down until he took this tiny little snake out of what looked like a tupperware container. She was so cute and so cheap £65. A Sonoran Gopher Snake. So I bought her there and then but still had to buy her a house (Viv). The viv cost me £99 (3ft x 2ft x 2ft), I know you can get them cheeper If you don't mind flat pack and building it yourself. Then there's all the stuff that goes in there and there's no limit to what you can do but you do need a heat mat, somewhere for the snake to hide and water. All in all, the whole set up cost me less than £300 including the snake and she will never have to move home, assuming she don't get over 8ft long :lol2:

I would also suggest buying a table top freezer unless you don't mind having frozen rodents with your burgers!

I'm afraid thats about all of my knowledge as i'm just a beginner too.

Good luck with whatever you decide : victory:

Jay


----------



## ccb_kid (May 3, 2008)

*bigginer snake*

:welcome1: to the forums and i suggest to either get a cron snake its perfect for gigginers ig ot 1 myslef or a rat snake which is a like a corn but a bit bigger


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

:welcome1:I'll go corn pretty easy to keep & good natured.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

The classic first snake is a corn snake. But the best first snake is the one you really want.

Have a look in books etc and try to make your mind up. Look in the classified on here and you'll get a good idea of prices etc.

A corn can start in a plastic tub with a heat mat and thermostat, and might end up in a 3*2 viv.

There are loads of snakes that need just a bit more experience or a little help from an experienced keeper. If you have the option of a 5ft viv then some of the dwarf boas might be an option or one of the smaller carpet pythons. Make sure you get experience handling snakes before you go for one of these.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

:welcome1: To RFUK :no1::no1::no1:

Thought of these ...?

Corn snake
house snake
ratsnake
milksnake
western hognose (My faverouite )


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome1:

great that you are getting a snake. i will most likely get stick for this but i dont think royals are a good idea for a first snake. unless you understand that you are getting a snake that you may never be able to handle or even see.

corns
kings
rat snakes
if you do your reading and understand them mayb even a boa

best of luck


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

jakk ive pm'd you my dear!
: victory:


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> jakk ive pm'd you my dear!
> : victory:


lol thank you my sweet : victory:


----------



## Chelle230 (Apr 9, 2008)

our first was a tricolored hoggie, then a royal the next day! both are easy to handle and easy to keep.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

tricoloureds are great the OH is desperate to have one but Im allergic to bee stings therefore hoggie bites and we dont wanna risk it!


----------



## doomed_angel (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. I guess the thing I'm most worried about is being bitten! I'm quite timid around animals until I get used to them (it took me a few weeks to get used to my cat sitting on my knee, but now he sleeps on my head! lol)


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

doomed_angel said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I guess the thing I'm most worried about is being bitten! I'm quite timid around animals until I get used to them (it took me a few weeks to get used to my cat sitting on my knee, but now he sleeps on my head! lol)


Hi,

I have had my snake for around 3 weeks now, a milk snake (pueblan), extremely fast and agile, sometimes difficult to handle as he is young. I have not been bitten yet by him but i am expecting it eventually. I would suggest a corn as my nephew has one of these (normal corn) and it is the most docile thing i have ever seen and quite slow moving which makes it easy to handle.

Make sure that you know what you are getting before hand, some shops will sell you anything just to get your money, avoid these at all costs, remember they display snakes without a lot of cover and hides in order for you to see them and then hopefully buy them, does not mean when you get them home in a nice well kitted out viv that you will ever see them as they may spend all day hiding !!

If possible ask to see the snake feeding and if it has any sort of records available with it.

Although the best snake is the one you have your heart set on, it is essential to know about its behaviour, environment before parting with your cash, for both the snakes welfare and your bank balance !


----------



## Mancunian (Mar 27, 2008)

Of course only you can decide what is the best first snake for you. I am still new to keeping snakes myself but have two now: a Corn and a California King. Both are easy-to-keep first snakes, very docile and friendly. The King is a tad more fiesty and had rattled his tail on occassions when startled in his viv, but has never attempted to strike. He is as calm as can be once out. From a beginers perspective I think I have made the right choices (for me) with these two but if they are not for you, don't be persuaded to get them just because they are what most beginers go for. I am planning on getting a Royal python next. Then thats my lot! Probably...


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE (Apr 29, 2008)

*Reply*

calafornian king snakes are ok snake for beginers if you want bigger then a corn snake but not realy bigger lol or a royal royals are lovely to handle and to care is very easy


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

doomed_angel said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I guess the thing I'm most worried about is being bitten! I'm quite timid around animals until I get used to them (it took me a few weeks to get used to my cat sitting on my knee, but now he sleeps on my head! lol)


Well... I'd suggest you don't start with a tiny baby snake - they know they're tiny and so they're more likely to strike at you out of fear.

A nice yearling rat snake (North American _Pantherophis_ species by preference - corns, black rats, maybe a well-handled Everglades) or king - or, if you really do like the garters, a subadult garter (babies are tiny, squiggly and need chopped-up food because most commercially available mice are too big for them) would be perfect. If you want a heavier-bodied snake, some of the pythons are lovely; royals are nice if sometimes a bit tetchy about feeding.


----------



## ltbooth (May 3, 2008)

I started out with corns and they were brilliant, but you must remember that any snake can bite. Its what you think us best for you.


----------



## amylou123 (Jul 2, 2007)

doomed_angel said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I guess the thing I'm most worried about is being bitten! I'm quite timid around animals until I get used to them (it took me a few weeks to get used to my cat sitting on my knee, but now he sleeps on my head! lol)


As someone has said any snake can bite, but then again so can a dog and cat! Someones also said its best not to start off with a baby snake as these are more likly to strike...I think this is a bit 50/50 tbh, when i got my hatchling she was so tiny and the first time i went to handle her she sort of stuck at me but it was more of a headbutt, theres no way a baby snake could get its mouth around anything! but once i picked her up she was fine so active and friendly, i have 2 corns and a royal and none of them have so much as given me a funny luck!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

hatchings are more likely to nip as said previously.. 

why not go for an already tame sub adult corn? that way its not too big and assuming its completely tame shouldnt strike as much. it depends on the snake itself of course though


----------



## doomed_angel (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. I ended up with a rainbow boa and its lovely  I'm doing fine so far (i hope lol)


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't get a hoggy, they really are not ideal starter snakes. If you get bitten by one and find out your allergic to the venom it will put you off snakes for a while. My last snake was rear fanged and i got envenomated several times and i can honestly say its put me off snakes. I still feel like im going to faint when handling a few in work.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

doomed_angel said:


> Thanks for your advice. I ended up with a rainbow boa and its lovely  I'm doing fine so far (i hope lol)


Good choice! Not the best for a begginer but im sure it will be fine. Fantastic things and id love one but i don't have room for another 4 foot viv in the house.


----------

